# Help for Computer science engg professor job with M.tech. University details.



## vickyme87 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi this is Vignesh, I just reached UAE a week back on work visa, However this inquiry for my fiance who is in INDIA, she has done B.Engineering in computer science and M.tech in Computer networks.
Presently she is working in Bangalore, India as a assistant professor in an Engineering college. I want to get her here.

1) Please let me know the salary we should be looking at? 

2) Are there any universities who hire computer science master degree holders?

3) I'm blank, Pleas tell me where should I start the job hunt?

Regards,
Vignesh


----------

